# Exclusive from PMI Nutrition?



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

A buddy of mine buys this food for his dog and gets a good deal on it. I was curious if any of you have heard of it or used it before?

PMI Nutrition


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's better than Pedigree and the like, but it's not a great food. I used to feed it but was not happy with my dog's coats on it.

It is rated a 3-star food (out of 6) at Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble For a comparison basis, Canidae All Life Stage (not the Chicken/Rice version) is a 5 star food.

I think most of the Exclusive foods contain corn gluten, which I do not like at all.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, Kode just went off this kibble. He's been on it for over a year. Excellent results and had absalutely no problems while using it. I only switced because my supplier gave me the heads up on at some time soon in the future they won't be carrying it any longer.

I wouldn't myself get to into ratings of a food, results are in the dog itself not in a rating by someone that only goes by an ingredient listing, there's more to a kibble then that. I think if one is looking to stay clear of an ingredient, then comparisons can be useful though. 

NO recalls on PMI Exclusive, while it does contain corn gluton, it is something like the seventh or eighth ingredient back so even though it is there, it isn't the main ingredients in the first five ingredient listings.

As for there "Corn Gluton", it is sourced in the US. Not coming from China. I emailed them and recieved this answer.

The one ingredient it did contain that I questioned, I also emailed them and asked about. It was "menadione". There responce:

*There is no official requirement for vitamin K in dogs. Although rare, deficiencies have been 
reported, which is why it is included in our diets. Synthetic vit K or 
menadione is approved for use in various species. Menadione products have a 
higher absorption efficiency than vitamin K and it is therefore added 
as a safety factor to food since naturally ocurring vitamin K products 
in feed ingredients have very poor stability. There is no data to support any deleterious effect of menadione use in dog food.*

So there's my experience with the kibble, all have good for the length of time Kode has been on it. No problems noted while my dog was on it. Actually, he done great on it.


----------

